# How Safe Are We



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

With the ongoing "changes," it raises the question of are we safe here or are we as safe as we use to be. Expat and traveler safety is being called into serious question and many are asking - do we stay or leave and vacationers are making other plans rather than to travel to the Philippines. So if it is that... {read more}
And another news story HERE

(source: the long way home / and news.com.au)


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Interesting read, but the first article is 2 years old now.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> Interesting read, but the first article is 2 years old now.


Correct.. I just used the first to connect the two together to show that the only change so far has been downhill. Hope to see it change.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm flying in tomorrow for 3 weeks and I must admit to a bit of trepidation. It's 3 years now until we hopefully retire but I think even the asawa is becoming a little unsure about it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I'm flying in tomorrow for 3 weeks and I must admit to a bit of trepidation. It's 3 years now until we hopefully retire but I think even the asawa is becoming a little unsure about it.


Having lived here for almost 14 years now, I have become use to the ups and downs of shall we say "problems" here in paradise. I'd stay away from Mindanao but most other places seem to be okay as far as general safety. We live life as normal here on Luzon. Go out to eat, movies, and shopping malls without issue. naturally in a 3rd world country this could change without a moments notice. I think you'll feel the same way too after you have been here for a few days and your wife has a chance to visit in person with family.
Enjoy your vacation.


Jet..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Having lived here for almost 14 years now, I have become use to the ups and downs of shall we say "problems" here in paradise. I'd stay away from Mindanao but most other places seem to be okay as far as general safety. We live life as normal here on Luzon. Go out to eat, movies, and shopping malls without issue. naturally in a 3rd world country this could change without a moments notice. I think you'll feel the same way too after you have been here for a few days and your wife has a chance to visit in person with family.
> Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> 
> Jet..


Yes flying into Clark for the first time, nice not have to fight our way through Manila. We've got a couple of road trips planned, one to Batangas to catch up with some old UK friends and another up through 100 islands to Vigan.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

All still seems pretty normal here in Iloilo too. However I have noticed that it seems there are a few more security guards out and about and it seems a larger Police presence in the last week or so. May be just for reassurance to the public or something is afoot - don't know and have not heard anything. Still playing the wait & see game. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't noticed a difference in how people treat me but I'm with Fmartin_gila the roads are much easier to travel on or the busiest of intersections because of more MMDA traffic enforcer help.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm down here in Cebu, and I haven't really noticed any changes in the attitudes coming from the locals. Most people seem to see me as "Joe" the walking money bag, but so far no one is chanting death to America.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I'm flying in tomorrow for 3 weeks and I must admit to a bit of trepidation. It's 3 years now until we hopefully retire but I think even the asawa is becoming a little unsure about it.


Yes, mine as well. She's stunned at these developments and Pres D's harmful actions. Her thought is if it continues, she does not want to move back and instead just return to WA state. Interesting she feels that way.....then again, she's a lot of common sense!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> With the ongoing "changes," it raises the question of are we safe here or are we as safe as we use to be. Expat and traveler safety is being called into serious question and many are asking - do we stay or leave and vacationers are making other plans rather than to travel to the Philippines. So if it is that... {read more}
> And another news story HERE
> 
> (source: the long way home / and news.com.au)


Wow....this Aussie was very Lucky the court was interested TRUTH and justice in his case. Just wow.....this could happen to anyone in wrong place and time....complete set up it seems, but on a more grand scale than typical street bust set ups.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> Yes, mine as well. She's stunned at these developments and Pres D's harmful actions. Her thought is if it continues, she does not want to move back and instead just return to WA state. Interesting she feels that way.....then again, she's a lot of common sense!


Normally when there are issues here even the military interjects their 2 cents worth. But not this time-so far. My thinking is that the military has some pretty smart cookies at the top. When they start to see the writing on the wall spelling the end of the Philippine military, they could force a change and take out the trash. Without a doubt something has to give or change or the Philippines will be distroid from within..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> the military has some pretty smart cookies at the top.


Some smart cookies who also realize the benefits of the status quo with the US vs the unknown. That is another possibility. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

(Update) With each and every more shocking revelation and distancing from the US I am starting to feel uneasy and I see more odd and angry stares in my region, biked to the market area yesterday, the stares were many ... well more than usual, not as many friendly ones but then again the people from this area are implants and duck farm workers from Bicol region so the stare is the norm ... Lol, maybe it's anxiety but this constant blame game and bashing of US does I feel take it's toll and the Philippine people do support their current administration IAW the numbers the support is high. 

To make matters worse we don't drink with the neighbors anymore, or drink lightly once a month and now use the money for our family, we have brand new family member, my granddaughter she turned 4 months old yesterday and my wife too has wised up over the years on the in-laws and their many wacky ways of extorting money and goods from us, so they are out fancy foods and drinks, but post photos of fancy foods on their Facebook page, that's all they post and now even more face daggers thrown our way, but the positive has been that our house, old car, food and quality of life has improved when we do what they do and that is focus on our own immediate family (they don't seem to get it), my house is like a mini internet cafe and it's due to savings and keeping unwanted users out of our home.

I remember also reading something about the Visa's here, the current administration was going to look into that and make some changes unsure what that entails.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Normally when there are issues here even the military interjects their 2 cents worth. But not this time-so far. My thinking is that the military has some pretty smart cookies at the top. When they start to see the writing on the wall spelling the end of the Philippine military, they could force a change and take out the trash. Without a doubt something has to give or change or the Philippines will be distroid from within..


The majority of the generals in the PAF attended West Point or one of the other schools. So their thinking is geared toward America. And most of them have a good working relationship with their US counterparts. They see the writing on the wall and I bet they are having second thoughts.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> (Update) With each and every more shocking revelation and distancing from the US I am starting to feel uneasy and I see more odd and angry stares in my region, biked to the market area yesterday, the stares were many ... well more than usual, not as many friendly ones but then again the people from this area are implants and duck farm workers from Bicol region so the stare is the norm ... Lol, maybe it's anxiety but this constant blame game and bashing of US does I feel take it's toll and the Philippine people do support their current administration IAW the numbers the support is high.
> 
> To make matters worse we don't drink with the neighbors anymore, or drink lightly once a month and now use the money for our family, we have brand new family member, my granddaughter she turned 4 months old yesterday and my wife too has wised up over the years on the in-laws and their many wacky ways of extorting money and goods from us, so they are out fancy foods and drinks, but post photos of fancy foods on their Facebook page, that's all they post and now even more face daggers thrown our way, but the positive has been that our house, old car, food and quality of life has improved when we do what they do and that is focus on our own immediate family (they don't seem to get it), my house is like a mini internet cafe and it's due to savings and keeping unwanted users out of our home.
> 
> I remember also reading something about the Visa's here, the current administration was going to look into that and make some changes unsure what that entails.


Watch the local news and watch Duterte's speeches. He spends quite a bit of time bashing the U.S. and re-educating his audience on atrocities allegedly committed by the U.S. decades ago, particularly when he visits the military and police.

No mention of Japanese atrocities such as alleged tossing of baby's in the air and spearing them.

I read an article in yesterdays Star and also from a speech, he wants Visa's for Americans who want to visit The Philippines, the same as Visa are required for Filipino's wanting to visit the U.S. and it could be possible Americans will be denied Visa visits to the Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Some smart cookies who also realize the benefits of the status quo with the US vs the unknown. That is another possibility.
> 
> Fred


Yep, very true. And these smart cookies are not gong to just roll over and let another country take over their jobs if not be killed outright. I may miss my guess but I don't think the military leaders are going to allow ANY president to completely distroy the country. Even the CIA or other covert operation would likely put an end to such an event.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> (Update) With each and every more shocking revelation and distancing from the US I am starting to feel uneasy and I see more odd and angry stares in my region, biked to the market area yesterday, the stares were many ... well more than usual, not as many friendly ones but then again the people from this area are implants and duck farm workers from Bicol region so the stare is the norm ... Lol, maybe it's anxiety but this constant blame game and bashing of US does I feel take it's toll and the Philippine people do support their current administration IAW the numbers the support is high.
> 
> To make matters worse we don't drink with the neighbors anymore, or drink lightly once a month and now use the money for our family, we have brand new family member, my granddaughter she turned 4 months old yesterday and my wife too has wised up over the years on the in-laws and their many wacky ways of extorting money and goods from us, so they are out fancy foods and drinks, but post photos of fancy foods on their Facebook page, that's all they post and now even more face daggers thrown our way, but the positive has been that our house, old car, food and quality of life has improved when we do what they do and that is focus on our own immediate family (they don't seem to get it), my house is like a mini internet cafe and it's due to savings and keeping unwanted users out of our home.
> 
> I remember also reading something about the Visa's here, the current administration was going to look into that and make some changes unsure what that entails.


M,

Sounds as if you are living in the wrong neck of the woods down there. The stares are normal anywhere and perhaps just more noticed now. If there is any trouble in the "near" future, I'd say it would be the Muzzies that get their shorts in a knot and figure this is their time to make music as it were.

Family goofs can always gum up the works for sure but even looking closely :spy:, I'm seeing nothing out of the ordanary here on Luzon.
The change in visa requirement should only apply to those on a vacation or long term tourist visa I would think. But then again, too many will stop coming here and would effect the tourism bottom line. So even that would be short lived I think.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm a bit concerned myself with all recent developments.. mostly in terms of the recent vigilantiism and lack of due process, but also I would hate to see the Philippine's natural resources sucked dry by China. I think China would take advantage of the Philippines over the long run, but also might bring some short-term benefits in terms of direct investment and infrastructure. As far as Duterte's attitude toward the US, it goes way back. Here's an excellent article I saw today in the WSJ:

Behind Duterteâ€™s Break With the U.S., a Lifetime of Resentment - WSJ


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Americans In Philippines Jittery*

This story is on Yahoo news and although it is directed at and about Americans, the sudden changes in political issues make this story worth a read by people of all nationalities that are living, planning to live, or visit the Philippines. 
Follow The Story

(source: Yahoo News)


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Crazy s**t happening indeed.

A local friend of mine told me Vigilante's from another province are hanging out at the market and asking the old women who come their to buy food, what barangay are you from and who are the drug users and pushers in your barangay. 

I just saw on CNN, a CNN reporter was discussing Duterte's Oct 21 speech and they were shocked at what he was saying so 

I had to look it up and it's what others are reporting.

*link added by moderator..
dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-3860294/Philippines-Duterte-says-not-sever-US-ties.html]Philippines' Duterte says will not sever US ties | Daily Mail Online



On Saturday he let loose again at US and European critics of his war on crime.
"You sons of whores. Your euro, that's a piece of paper. You run out of toilet paper, you wipe up your a**," he said in a rant that at times appeared not to make sense.
"You guys are ********. Why am I saying this? It sounds the height of vulgarity. You started it."


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> Crazy s**t happening indeed.
> 
> A local friend of mine told me Vigilante's from another province are hanging out at the market and asking the old women who come their to buy food, what barangay are you from and who are the drug users and pushers in your barangay.
> 
> ...


Just WOW! What an embarrassment to your own country to conduct yourself like that as a leader. Has he just "lost it" or is this who he's always been?...and as now having All the power there, more or less, he just can't control himself on the international stage? I'm simply flabbergasted..... Enjoy China (and maybe Russia) OWNING your butt. This is a True lesson in "be careful what you wish for" and in whom you elect.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Normally when there are issues here even the military interjects their 2 cents worth. But not this time-so far. My thinking is that the military has some pretty smart cookies at the top. When they start to see the writing on the wall spelling the end of the Philippine military, they could force a change and take out the trash. Without a doubt something has to give or change or the Philippines will be distroid from within..


Won't be the first time either. This is just insanity with no filter. Unbelievable.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> (Update) With each and every more shocking revelation and distancing from the US I am starting to feel uneasy and I see more odd and angry stares in my region, biked to the market area yesterday, the stares were many ... well more than usual, not as many friendly ones but then again the people from this area are implants and duck farm workers from Bicol region so the stare is the norm ... Lol, maybe it's anxiety but this constant blame game and bashing of US does I feel take it's toll and the Philippine people do support their current administration IAW the numbers the support is high.
> 
> To make matters worse we don't drink with the neighbors anymore, or drink lightly once a month and now use the money for our family, we have brand new family member, my granddaughter she turned 4 months old yesterday and my wife too has wised up over the years on the in-laws and their many wacky ways of extorting money and goods from us, so they are out fancy foods and drinks, but post photos of fancy foods on their Facebook page, that's all they post and now even more face daggers thrown our way, but the positive has been that our house, old car, food and quality of life has improved when we do what they do and that is focus on our own immediate family (they don't seem to get it), my house is like a mini internet cafe and it's due to savings and keeping unwanted users out of our home.
> 
> I remember also reading something about the Visa's here, the current administration was going to look into that and make some changes unsure what that entails.


My asawa and I were discussing same type thing...I said there are plenty of enough sheep and uneducated people willing to follow blindly, and the negative talk Can create an atmosphere where suddenly "evil Americans" are to blame, for whatever, and then before you know it, in some embecile's mind, then it becomes okay to take action against those "evil Americans" because after all, "Dear Leader" said they are this or that. Well, there are Plenty of other wonderful countries to go retire in, both in Asia and in South and Central America where I can be just fine, as well as back home in WA. Was already looking at parts of Malaysia before, as well as back home; so, guess we'll see soon enough. I worry, because with the paid anti American protests and Pres. D's insanity unchecked, this could get ugly sooner than later. However, I Do hope sanity prevails and some normalcy and Sanity returns...but that could also be too much to ask for.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Another one, difficult to comprehend.

In the article, he states Indian Nationals are killing the enterprising spirit of Filipinos, but compliments their great country.

I may be wrong but is he starting to reveal an anti Caucasian attitude when we see the comments he makes about Caucasian Europeans and Caucasian U.S. citizens? 

From the article.

“No offense to the great country of India. But there are citizens of India going about everywhere into the ‘5-6.’ A usurious interest that would really kill even the enterprising spirit of the Filipinos,” 

Duterte wants to end ‘5-6’ lending scheme | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> My asawa and I were discussing same type thing...I said there are plenty of enough sheep and uneducated people willing to follow blindly, and the negative talk Can create an atmosphere where suddenly "evil Americans" are to blame, for whatever, and then before you know it, in some embecile's mind, then it becomes okay to take action against those "evil Americans" because after all, "Dear Leader" said they are this or that. Well, there are Plenty of other wonderful countries to go retire in, both in Asia and in South and Central America where I can be just fine, as well as back home in WA. Was already looking at parts of Malaysia before, as well as back home; so, guess we'll see soon enough. I worry, because with the paid anti American protests and Pres. D's insanity unchecked, this could get ugly sooner than later. However, I Do hope sanity prevails and some normalcy and Sanity returns...but that could also be too much to ask for.


You echo my thoughts but still in "wait & see" mode. 

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> I may be wrong but is he starting to reveal an anti Caucasian attitude when we see the comments he makes about Caucasian Europeans and Caucasian U.S. citizens?
> 
> “No offense to the great country of India. But there are citizens of India going about everywhere into the ‘5-6.’ | philstar.com[/url]


Sister-in-Law works for and mans the sales counter(India type condiments & such) at the local Sikh temple or whatever they call it. She says about 3/4 of the men there make their living with the 5-6 loan business.

I think you are right about his caucasian feelings and feels the US mistreated the Filipinos unfairly the entire time of the US reign. He seems to feel the Spanish reign was better even though the main thing during their reign was the looting of the wealth of the country, along with the so-called Priests taking the virginity of a lot of the betrothed young women of this country(they felt it was their "duty" to instruct the young ladies what marriage involved). His Grandparents were Muslim and so there is an ingrained resentment there too. He is 70 or 71 years old so that means he was born at about the time the US granted independence to the Philippines. He would not have first hand knowledge of the "Mistreatment" from America, only what he was told. He needs to grow up and put on his big boy pants to put all that behind him as it did not really affect him anyhow. As an example - My Mother (RIP) was a Souix Indian, my Father (RIP) was born in the US of a immigrant couple from Germany. I was born in an Indian Hospital on a Reservation where all the Indians were herded to and more or less confined back in those days (the 1930s). I inherited my Fathers appearance and made my way through life as a caucasian person depending on my resourcefullness and abilities without resorting to blaming the "white man" or the "red man" nor anybody else for any circumstances in my life and in no way do I hold anyone other than myself responsible for my present circumstances or feelings. 

Fred

Sorry I got on a bit of a rant but sometimes some people acting juvenile just irk me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Sister-in-Law works for and mans the sales counter(India type condiments & such) at the local Sikh temple or whatever they call it. She says about 3/4 of the men there make their living with the 5-6 loan business.
> 
> I think you are right about his caucasian feelings and feels the US mistreated the Filipinos unfairly the entire time of the US reign. He seems to feel the Spanish reign was better even though the main thing during their reign was the looting of the wealth of the country, along with the so-called Priests taking the virginity of a lot of the betrothed young women of this country(they felt it was their "duty" to instruct the young ladies what marriage involved). His Grandparents were Muslim and so there is an ingrained resentment there too. He is 70 or 71 years old so that means he was born at about the time the US granted independence to the Philippines. He would not have first hand knowledge of the "Mistreatment" from America, only what he was told. He needs to grow up and put on his big boy pants to put all that behind him as it did not really affect him anyhow. As an example - My Mother (RIP) was a Souix Indian, my Father (RIP) was born in the US of a immigrant couple from Germany. I was born in an Indian Hospital on a Reservation where all the Indians were herded to and more or less confined back in those days (the 1930s). I inherited my Fathers appearance and made my way through life as a caucasian person depending on my resourcefullness and abilities without resorting to blaming the "white man" or the "red man" nor anybody else for any circumstances in my life and in no way do I hold anyone other than myself responsible for my present circumstances or feelings.
> 
> ...


That's not a rant at all Fred. That's a good writre-up that tells it just like it is. Thanks and keep em coming:rockon:..


----------



## jenkinsc (Oct 27, 2016)

I am a female looking to apply for a teaching job in Manila. I would be coming by myself. Are there safety concerns I should be looking into? Thank you for any information. I know to avoid the southern islands.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

jenkinsc said:


> I am a female looking to apply for a teaching job in Manila. I would be coming by myself. Are there safety concerns I should be looking into? Thank you for any information. I know to avoid the southern islands.


Manila is a very big city, some areas are nicer than others, but you must always use common sense when traveling from place to place. I've you've been living in Thailand, then I assume that you must be somewhat familiar with the situation over here.


----------



## jenkinsc (Oct 27, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> Manila is a very big city, some areas are nicer than others, but you must always use common sense when traveling from place to place. I've you've been living in Thailand, then I assume that you must be somewhat familiar with the situation over here.


I'm actually still in the United States. I don't know how to change that setting. I'm sorry for the confusion. I would be a first time expat. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jenkinsc said:


> I'm actually still in the United States. I don't know how to change that setting. I'm sorry for the confusion. I would be a first time expat. Thank you for the reply!


Best advice that can be given is to read every thread and post you can on the Philippines page and then make at least 2 trips here before any planned move. Using any other way is almost sure to fail and send you home in short order.

The Philippines (including Manila) is an underdeveloped 3rd world country and is nothing like any town or city there at home.
The same sun comes up and goes down here as it does there. EVERYTHING else is totally different and mostly broken and unreliable.
Take your time and don't rush into anything - you'll be glad you did..


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

jenkinsc said:


> I'm actually still in the United States. I don't know how to change that setting. I'm sorry for the confusion. I would be a first time expat. Thank you for the reply!


Well, if you've never traveled outside the US the first thing you'll want to be aware of is that tap water is strictly off limits, stick to bottled water or buy a home water filter. Also, stay away from eating at the little road side cantinas were the locals eat. I know it seems adventurous to try the local food, but your gut isn't accustomed to the local bugs, and you can get very bad diarrhea if your not careful. During your first few months I'd recommend eating at home, or eating at a more mainstream restaurant where you see a lot of foreigners. Avoid the little food kiosks outside the mall, because usually the employees there don't have fresh water to wash their hands, and it can be dangerous. 

Also, I recommend that you carry a bottle of 70% ethyl alcohol on you at all times to wash your hands. You will notice that many of the public restrooms don't have soap, and often times the water from the tap may not be completely up to the western standards. Avoid the local brands of hand cleaners, as they are mainly scented lotions, and use ethyl alcohol to clean your hands. 

Bitting insects are a huge problem, even in urban areas, and I would recommend using Off insect repellent whenever you go out. After you've been here for a while you'll begin to recognize which areas are more prone to biting flies and mosquito, and then you can apply repellent only when you're going to those areas. back in 1990 I got dengue fever because I thought it would it would be cool to go swimming in a lake up in the mountains. The area was invested with fairy mosquito, but I had been drinking with some friends and thought I was invincible. Boy was I wrong! I was in the hospital for a week with an IV in my arm. I learned my lesson, biting insects are very aggressive and they carry diseases you may have no immunity to. 

Additionally, you'll want to use many of the same precautions that you would in any large city around the world. Don't wear expensive jewelery or clothing that will catch attention. Other people may do it, but they've been here longer than you, and they know the area. As long as you stick to the main streets you're unlikely to have a problem, but avoid taking shortcuts on foot through poor neighborhoods to make a shortcut from one area to another. Generally the streets are relatively safe during the daylight hours, but many of the locals start drinking when the sun goes down, and after that the situation becomes more unpredictable the later it gets in the evening. 

If you have to go out at night, go out with people you know and trust. If you somehow find yourself out alone after dark, get to a lighted area such as a store or a pharmacy, and start looking for a taxi. 

There seems to be a thousand cultural do's and don'ts regarding visiting the PI, but in my opinion, the biggest faux pas committed by foreigners is to go overboard in describing their wealth and success back home. I once witnessed a pleasant dinner suddenly turn cold after a traveling companion of mine spent 15 minutes describing his luxurious home in Northern California, and how successful his business was. My experience has been that it is best to parse these things out in small doses, and then gauge the reaction. 

Also, if you're invited to someone's house, ask the person taking you there if it would be appropriate to give the home owner a small gift. I'm not sure, but this may be a dying tradition.

Well, that's my two cents.


----------



## jenkinsc (Oct 27, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, if you've never traveled outside the US the first thing you'll want to be aware of is that tap water is strictly off limits, stick to bottled water or buy a home water filter. Also, stay away from eating at the little road side cantinas were the locals eat. I know it seems adventurous to try the local food, but your gut isn't accustomed to the local bugs, and you can get very bad diarrhea if your not careful. During your first few months I'd recommend eating at home, or eating at a more mainstream restaurant where you see a lot of foreigners. Avoid the little food kiosks outside the mall, because usually the employees there don't have fresh water to wash their hands, and it can be dangerous.
> 
> Also, I recommend that you carry a bottle of 70% ethyl alcohol on you at all times to wash your hands. You will notice that many of the public restrooms don't have soap, and often times the water from the tap may not be completely up to the western standards. Avoid the local brands of hand cleaners, as they are mainly scented lotions, and use ethyl alcohol to clean your hands.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information. I have traveled a bit out of the country to Mexico many times, Costa Rica, the Caribbean, Aruba, and Canada. Mexico has been the poorest by far. No drinking the water there either! I'm looking at the job in Manila, but I'm cautioned by people who watch the news and have never traveled there. I'm really wanting Asia, but I do have some minor arrests from years ago, so I know that some places may be off limits for me. I think Thailand wouldn't give me a work visa due to that. I'm just trying to keep all my options open as much as possible. I really appreciate your time in answering.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

jenkinsc said:


> Thank you for all the information. I have traveled a bit out of the country to Mexico many times, Costa Rica, the Caribbean, Aruba, and Canada. Mexico has been the poorest by far. No drinking the water there either! I'm looking at the job in Manila, but I'm cautioned by people who watch the news and have never traveled there. I'm really wanting Asia, but I do have some minor arrests from years ago, so I know that some places may be off limits for me. I think Thailand wouldn't give me a work visa due to that. I'm just trying to keep all my options open as much as possible. I really appreciate your time in answering.


Well the news on TV is always doom and gloom no matter how you look at it. My experience has been that while the governments might be bumping heads on some particular issue or another, generally speaking most of the average people here still seem to have a positive view of the US and the West in general. Also, In my opinion, the demonstrations that you see outside the embassy are a sort of street theater for the benefit of the television cameras, and I think that it is unlikely that anyone is going to suddenly get in your face and scream anti-American slogans. However, I'd recommend staying out of Mindanao as right now there is a lot of religious tension, and foreigners are being advised to avoid the area. Additionally, I think that the people here are generally much friendlier than the people I encountered in Mexico. 

Also, I'd check with the Philippine Consulate in your area, because my understanding is that it is almost impossible for a foreigner to get permission to work here. I know that they hire a lot of English teachers in China, but here in the Philippines most of the people already have English language skills, so I'd really double check everything before making a commitment.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What a great thread, echoes the thoughts and fears of foreigners in what is a great country and people though now politically immature with scant regard for world views let alone the Filipino people.
While reading the input on this thread I couldn't help thinking of Idi Amin and the atrocities committed in Uganda, though I was only 20 at the end of his regime it left an indelible mark.
I too think about what is happening there constantly with regards to foreigners, I know many many times over the years I get "hey joe" , "hey yankee", so it seems that if you are a westerner you come from the good old US of A. So all white people are American?

It seems that good sense does not prevail with the Filipinos that I know, family and friends, they all seem to think all is rosy and life goes on as normal, happy to be rid of pushers and users I really don't think they (not all) see the big picture. Let us hope there is a future for us blow ins.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Western nickname for foreigner*



bigpearl said:


> What a great thread, echoes the thoughts and fears of foreigners in what is a great country and people though now politically immature with scant regard for world views let alone the Filipino people.
> While reading the input on this thread I couldn't help thinking of Idi Amin and the atrocities committed in Uganda, though I was only 20 at the end of his regime it left an indelible mark.
> I too think about what is happening there constantly with regards to foreigners, I know many many times over the years I get "hey joe" , "hey yankee", so it seems that if you are a westerner you come from the good old US of A. So all white people are American?
> 
> ...


Seems like the new word for us regardless of where we are form is "Kano" short for Americano but the older people still call us Joe.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Seems like the new word for us regardless of where we are form is "Kano" short for Americano but the older people still call us Joe.


And long noses


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> And long noses


Yea, makes no sense. My kids as well as every kid in town wants my nose! Everywhere I go, the darned thing gets there 5 minutes before I do. they can have it ound:!!


----------

